# Illuminati



## diesel15 (Aug 8, 2011)

Look theres something thats on behind our back. now, im on my wii so i cant post the link but go to conspiracyplanet - illuminati. come back here and we all can discuss and what not


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 8, 2011)

it was used in some of tupacs songs i think


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 8, 2011)

those are all part of a conspiracy to try and finger the free masons. 





diesel15 said:


> Look theres something thats on behind our back. now, im on my wii so i cant post the link but go to conspiracyplanet - illuminati. come back here and we all can discuss and what not


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 8, 2011)

Its been exposed in more than just tupacs music. Just pay real close attention and you will be surprised


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 8, 2011)

yes, its on the dollar bill, its all over washington, coincidence..





bestbuds09 said:


> Its been exposed in more than just tupacs music. Just pay real close attention and you will be surprised


----------



## symbiote420 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anybody dumb enough to believe Hitler is or will be the last mutha fuckkr to try to take over the earth, deserve what is coming! Paper money ain't worth shit, in 1913 they seized most of the gold in the country, the only thing with any real value, nowadays they use trickery with "send your gold" ads giving you a couple "worthless dollars" for something with universal value, instead of taking your rights they create conditions for you to give your rights away yourself. True shit! Hilter did the same thing to the Jews.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 8, 2011)

its everywhere i am subbed i will add a rant tonight when i have time lol


----------



## diesel15 (Aug 8, 2011)

they genetically enginering our food and feeding chemicals to our live stock chemicals in the air on our new clothes and in our water and im pretty convinced bush was &/or is with this illuminati what do yall think?


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 8, 2011)

That you are fucking crazy.

Do you believe that the Jews are in cahoots with the lizard men as well?


----------



## 8deez8 (Aug 8, 2011)

No doubt, Bush and Cheney AND Obama are all actually related (descendant of Plantagenets and Rothschilds, satanic inbreeding families who believe there is power in their blood). In 1776, Adam Weishaupt founded what we call the Illuminati. The whole thing goes waaay back tho. Before say the 18-19th century, the occult were all in hiding. But the occult has had many names, the rosicrucians, the knights templar, Freemasons, among others. They are all just fronts for secret societies with the ultimate agenda of world domination. Back in the old days they had to be much more careful about where they met and conspired, because Christians knew the evil they were up to (like fractional reserve banking which began in the Netherlands in the 1300's) Sound like a fairy tail? research for yourself. Today they are so out in the open it's not even funny, with rappers like Kanye and Jay Z openly taunting Jesus and saying they're part of the illuminati, holding up triangles in a manner that puts their single eye in the top of it, depicting the same occult symbolism we see on the back of the federal reserve note. THIS IS EVIL IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME YOU HAVE BEEN FOOLED. Many of them acknowledge the power of the Bible but that is another story. The illuminati plan of 1776 was just the culmination and organization of their ways. The backbone of their deception has definitely been fractional reserve banking, it has funded the whole thing and gives them almost limitless power. "Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws" -Rothschild banker. The federal reserve is privately owned and is currently headed by the son of an Israeli terrorist. Please I encourage everyone to do their own research, but be prepared for what you will see. It will throw everything you know upside down like a bad acid trip. We are all debt slaves to an occult theocracy, and if you don't use their debt system it's likely you do not wield that much power. If any of you really want to see how deep it all goes I would encourage you to start with someone like Fritz Springmeier. Be advised Fritz Springmeier has had his battles with evil and lost some of them. Right now there are battles waging right now for your mind and consequently your soul. When you read these things, you're being will be pulled in both directions. Inside of everyone however there is an innate voice so powerful that wants to free you from your shackles. It will be hard to discern if you do not know Jesus. Many of you are tuning me out already but if even one of you begins to research the illuminati as I once did please consider the evidence and then try to see a higher power in it all. Sorry for preaching I hope everyone learns more about the evil of the illuminati. I will try to share more facts of their deception and stay away from preaching for now despite my desire to do otherwise


----------



## 8deez8 (Aug 8, 2011)

By the way I am not anti semitic I love the Jewish people and I am taught to bless them and care for them. There are satanic people such as the Rothschilds who have "pretended" to be Jewish over the ages. They persecute the Jews and then benefit from the reprecussions. Here is a quote from the jewsagainstzionism.com site:

As far as Zionism is concerned, the founder of Zionism and apostate, Theodor Herzl, sought to intensify hatred of the Jew in order to enhance the cause of political Zionism. Here are some of his &#8220;pearls&#8221;:
_&#8220;It is essential that the sufferings of Jews. . . become worse. . . this will assist in realization of our plans. . .I have an excellent idea. . . I shall induce anti-semites to liquidate Jewish wealth. . . The anti-semites will assist us thereby in that they will strengthen the persecution and oppression of Jews. The anti-semites shall be our best friends&#8221;. (From his Diary, Part I, pp. 16)_​ Additional words from the vivid imagination of this dreamer, from p. 68 of Part I of his Diary.
_So anti-Semitism, which is a deeply imbedded force in the subconscious mind of the masses, will not harm the Jews. I actually find it to be advantageous to building the Jewish character, education by the masses that will lead to assimilation. This education can only happen through suffering, and the Jews will adapt.



_​


----------



## diesel15 (Aug 8, 2011)

8deez8 said:


> No doubt, Bush and Cheney AND Obama are all actually related (descendant of Plantagenets and Rothschilds, satanic inbreeding families who believe there is power in their blood). In 1776, Adam Weishaupt founded what we call the Illuminati. The whole thing goes waaay back tho. Before say the 18-19th century, the occult were all in hiding. But the occult has had many names, the rosicrucians, the knights templar, Freemasons, among others. They are all just fronts for secret societies with the ultimate agenda of world domination. Back in the old days they had to be much more careful about where they met and conspired, because Christians knew the evil they were up to (like fractional reserve banking which began in the Netherlands in the 1300's) Sound like a fairy tail? research for yourself. Today they are so out in the open it's not even funny, with rappers like Kanye and Jay Z openly taunting Jesus and saying they're part of the illuminati, holding up triangles in a manner that puts their single eye in the top of it, depicting the same occult symbolism we see on the back of the federal reserve note. THIS IS EVIL IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME YOU HAVE BEEN FOOLED. Many of them acknowledge the power of the Bible but that is another story. The illuminati plan of 1776 was just the culmination and organization of their ways. The backbone of their deception has definitely been fractional reserve banking, it has funded the whole thing and gives them almost limitless power. "Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws" -Rothschild banker. The federal reserve is privately owned and is currently headed by the son of an Israeli terrorist. Please I encourage everyone to do their own research, but be prepared for what you will see. It will throw everything you know upside down like a bad acid trip. We are all debt slaves to an occult theocracy, and if you don't use their debt system it's likely you do not wield that much power. If any of you really want to see how deep it all goes I would encourage you to start with someone like Fritz Springmeier. Be advised Fritz Springmeier has had his battles with evil and lost some of them. Right now there are battles waging right now for your mind and consequently your soul. When you read these things, you're being will be pulled in both directions. Inside of everyone however there is an innate voice so powerful that wants to free you from your shackles. It will be hard to discern if you do not know Jesus. Many of you are tuning me out already but if even one of you begins to research the illuminati as I once did please consider the evidence and then try to see a higher power in it all. Sorry for preaching I hope everyone learns more about the evil of the illuminati. I will try to share more facts of their deception and stay away from preaching for now despite my desire to do otherwise


whoa man wasnt expecting this cool man thanks


----------



## kyle20 (Aug 8, 2011)

They killed -biggie smalls- easy e and Michael jacko, But tupac planned his own death to escape them and the limelight went to cali then up beverley hills fact...............


----------



## medicolas (Aug 8, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> whoa man wasnt expecting this cool man thanks


Alex Jones... Infowars.com. 

And you can ad Barry Soetoro.... A.K.A. Barrak Hussein Obama to the cousins list 8deez8!


----------



## medicolas (Aug 8, 2011)

Diesel15... Look for Prodigy from Mob Deep on alex's radio show last week! Super f'n inverview!


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Aug 8, 2011)

we all know what the illuminati is, i think it's just a front to throw us off the trail of the real "powers that be".


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 8, 2011)

Research the Jesuits relationship with the Vatican and on the flip side of the coin the commitee of 300 and the Knights of Malta, these are the real powers that be...


----------



## diesel15 (Aug 8, 2011)

this thread went farther than ithought WWAAYY farther, the reason why ibrought it up is because fbi came to my house lookin for me after isupposedly walked on cia grounds taking photos of horses and mysteriously all my comuications were shut off (phones,computer) and only recently came back on after the visit imean iwas questioned to death over this iluminati stuff


----------



## symbiote420 (Aug 8, 2011)

Who really runs the country?....Corporations. The same mofos who don't want you to have shit....no health care, no benefits, hell no fukkin pension. How bold is it for the rich to say you're not gonna raise our taxes, then they turn right around and try to go after pensions and Social Security. WTF?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ive thought about the conspiracy theory for years, it makes more sense than people can realize.We are in the newest slavery,from our jobs to our perpetual debt and then the pushing of products and advertisements on the TV.Its NWO knockin on our door.. hate to say


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 9, 2011)

You are free to walk out of this country and go live anywhere else.

Slavery... lol, what a fucking joke.

Ask a slave how easily he could get a passport and choose any of 160+ other countries to go live in...

Give me a fucking break. Spoiled kids these days...


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 9, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> You are free to walk out of this country and go live anywhere else.
> 
> Slavery... lol, what a fucking joke.
> 
> ...


Talk about taking things out of context............idiot!


----------



## 8deez8 (Aug 9, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> You are free to walk out of this country and go live anywhere else.
> 
> Slavery... lol, what a fucking joke.
> 
> ...


One of the wisest quotes I've ever heard came from young leader in Africa ethopia I think. He said the worst thing anyone has ever enforced in Africa was compound interest.
Yea you can move but there are less than 6 countries in the world without fractional reserve practicing central banks. Afghanistan and iraq were the most recent countries to drop from that list. These people print our money and charge us interest on it, and through cycles of inflation and depression, they enslave us. Yea you can have your iphone and your bud light. But you are enslaved if you use federal reserve notes. Its hard to fathom and even hrder to explain. But it goes back to rothschild quote of the 19th century. "Give me control of a nations wealth and I care not who makes its laws"


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 9, 2011)

Check my first post for the real movers and shakers in this, even the Rothschilds are subservient to them..


----------



## 8deez8 (Aug 9, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Research the Jesuits relationship with the Vatican and on the flip side of the coin the commitee of 300 and the Knights of Malta, these are the real powers that be...


I remember fritz springmeier detailing a heirarchy and the 300 and knights of malta being 2 or 3 steps on the pyramid from the top. Don't rememer the jesuits place they probably fall into upper level satanists which fritz considers the highest these include 33rd degree fm's. People who acknowledge the power of Jesus but deny him anyway


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> You are free to walk out of this country and go live anywhere else.
> 
> Slavery... lol, what a fucking joke.
> 
> ...



Ok maybe I was not clear by what i meant as slavery,Im not talking about our endangered freedoms to go where we want and do what we like,I was talking about how the government has us living in a constant financial precipice not only depriving the middle class of the freedom or money whichever you choose to call it,to go where we want when we want, but the fundamental freedoms of the constitution are in danger as well,Ya sure im free to "walk" all the way to any country......give me a break u idiot,you are not free to just walk wherever you want and live there,Even that costs money and more money than any person with noramal income will be able to afford mind you,of which im sure youre aware of in some obscure manner.Getting a passport,going through our national security,u need transportation.Yet money is everywhere and yet we cannot have what is needed to be out of debt.So what currency is your freedom based on?The ever declining dollar I would imagine,-mind you i am saying this in the sense that im being pessimistic it is just the ugly reality-, so you should understand where the hell im coming from if not then youre either a "Rich Spoiled Kid"or just a dumbass .


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 9, 2011)

8deez8 said:


> I remember fritz springmeier detailing a heirarchy and the 300 and knights of malta being 2 or 3 steps on the pyramid from the top. Don't rememer the jesuits place they probably fall into upper level satanists which fritz considers the highest these include 33rd degree fm's. People who acknowledge the power of Jesus but deny him anyway


I have read much of his work, I enjoyed it but found it no more enlightening than other stuff I have read. If you were to look deeper into the jesuits role with the vatican you will see how the jesuits are the real satanists, they are the real zionists, the real committee of 300, the real shapers of our world. Surely it would be less attention seeking to seem to be lower down the rung for the disinformation spilt by the conspiracy theorists. This is what they have always done. 

Start with Ignatius of Loyola.....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 9, 2011)

The illuminated ones.


----------



## beardo (Aug 9, 2011)

Spell Illuminati backwards and type it into your browser and see what happens


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 9, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Ok maybe I was not clear by what i meant as slavery,Im not talking about our endangered freedoms to go where we want and do what we like,I was talking about how the government has us living in a constant financial precipice not only depriving the middle class of the freedom or money whichever you choose to call it,to go where we want when we want, but the fundamental freedoms of the constitution are in danger as well,Ya sure im free to "walk" all the way to any country......give me a break u idiot,you are not free to just walk wherever you want and live there,Even that costs money and more money than any person with noramal income will be able to afford mind you,of which im sure youre aware of in some obscure manner.Getting a passport,going through our national security,u need transportation.Yet money is everywhere and yet we cannot have what is needed to be out of debt.So what currency is your freedom based on?The ever declining dollar I would imagine,-mind you i am saying this in the sense that im being pessimistic it is just the ugly reality-, so you should understand where the hell im coming from if not then youre either a "Rich Spoiled Kid"or just a dumbass .


Oprah Winfrey was born black in Mississippi. She was beaten and raped repeatedly before she was old enough to go to school. She's now the most powerful woman in the world. If she can become that you can shovel shit for a few weeks for a plane ticket to Europe.


----------



## beardo (Aug 9, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> Oprah Winfrey was born black in Mississippi. She was beaten and raped repeatedly before she was old enough to go to school. She's now the most powerful woman in the world. If she can become that you can shovel shit for a few weeks for a plane ticket to Europe.


Europe is controlled by the same people.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 10, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> Oprah Winfrey was born black in Mississippi. She was beaten and raped repeatedly before she was old enough to go to school. She's now the most powerful woman in the world. If she can become that you can shovel shit for a few weeks for a plane ticket to Europe.


U can start shoveling anytime hope u like it in Europe


----------



## smok3y1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty much the whole world is controlled by the same people. The Arab uprisings that is happening right now was predicted by a guy in 2003. Basically the reason for it was to get rid of the leaders and put in 'extremist' Muslim leaders who are really on the side of the Illuminati. The media is going to be saying that Israel is surrounded by evil Muslims who want to commit another holocaust and that Israel has to act in self-defense. Israel will have a war with Egypt when the 'Muslim Brotherhood' starts threatening them which shouldn't be too long.


----------



## crackerboy (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;3FiSQy5xar0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FiSQy5xar0[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 15, 2011)

I just think of it as this, how else can you have a workforce of 6-7Billion Humans without going to some depths & BS to make it work. I don't hold it against them.


----------



## crackerboy (Aug 15, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I just think of it as this, how else can you have a workforce of 6-7Billion Humans without going to some depths & BS to make it work. I don't hold it against them.


How can you not hold it against them. I don't think you are seeing the big picture here. They are setting up another genocide. We have empty relocation camps all over north America. They are getting ready to wipe out the US constitution and the bill of rights. Soon there won't be a USA at all. We will be the North American Union. The global elites are currently in the process of collapsing the dollar so that they can roll out the new world currency ran by the world bank. 
All this mid east uprisings are planned and implemented by the CIA as an attempt to overthrow the current governments so that they can create the United Arab Nations. They have already created the United African nations and the EU. Once they are finished with the mid east they will turn their attention to the Asian union. China is already on board. The biggest question is going to be if Russia is in on it as well.

It works like this. We send manufacturing jobs and technology over sees to under developed countries. This way they are indoctrinated into our financial system. Once they are tied into the financial system and are trading in us dollars we then move on to the next. The idea is that if you control a nations money you essentially control the country. So once you have the whole world tied together into one economy and have them all dependent on that system you can then pull the rug out from underneath that system. But before they collapse this system they already have another one set up and ready to come in and save the day. They will have most of us so desperate that we will beg for some new monetary system or some major bail out. But nothing is really free in this world so there will be stipulations with this new money and or bail out. We will have to yield to the new international community and those laws. Which means we have to say bye bye to our constitution. 

The globalist know that they can only effectively control a population of a certain size. So what do they do? They start wars and finance people like Hitler to create major genocide and cut down the population. I suggest that everyone get online and read the documents that come out of the UN. It is some crazy stuff. They have ways of dealing with almost every situation. For instance they know that our military troops are less likely to fire on a US militia so they hire private firms and foreign UN troops to police our nation. They have extensive plans to disarm Americans so that we can not have another revolution when they try to dissolve the Constitution.
It's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 16, 2011)

Aside from all the nonsense, grilled cheese is a damn good snack, but I prefer the less ordinary version of processed slices, rather I will use two pieces of rye bread and some pepper jack, crumbled mozarella, a spoonful of velveeta and some chopped celantro, now that is a grilled cheese. Probably the best recipe out there.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 16, 2011)

Still, its above our heads. Its not about Our Life-Time or Us Being Happy singing Kumbaya, we are still a species that has to work towards some goal & its not about what happens within the next few years & more like what will be going on in about 50+. Powers that be work on a much larger time scale, such as trying to with hold wealth & knowledge for their Empires/Families use Decades & Decades from now. If you had what would seem as infinite funds to a average person such as Billions/Trillions wouldn't you too try to set plans & a family name for your kids, & your grand children, & great grand children, and so on... instead of just worrying about whats going on in your lifetime. We have been around for a long time & theirs a lot we don't understand about why & how this planet ticks. Its a fight for the future to the people in charge, their going to be doing just fine in their lifetime. 


crackerboy said:


> How can you not hold it against them. I don't think you are seeing the big picture here. They are setting up another genocide. We have empty relocation camps all over north America. They are getting ready to wipe out the US constitution and the bill of rights. Soon there won't be a USA at all. We will be the North American Union. The global elites are currently in the process of collapsing the dollar so that they can roll out the new world currency ran by the world bank.
> All this mid east uprisings are planned and implemented by the CIA as an attempt to overthrow the current governments so that they can create the United Arab Nations. They have already created the United African nations and the EU. Once they are finished with the mid east they will turn their attention to the Asian union. China is already on board. The biggest question is going to be if Russia is in on it as well.
> 
> It works like this. We send manufacturing jobs and technology over sees to under developed countries. This way they are indoctrinated into our financial system. Once they are tied into the financial system and are trading in us dollars we then move on to the next. The idea is that if you control a nations money you essentially control the country. So once you have the whole world tied together into one economy and have them all dependent on that system you can then pull the rug out from underneath that system. But before they collapse this system they already have another one set up and ready to come in and save the day. They will have most of us so desperate that we will beg for some new monetary system or some major bail out. But nothing is really free in this world so there will be stipulations with this new money and or bail out. We will have to yield to the new international community and those laws. Which means we have to say bye bye to our constitution.
> ...


----------



## BudDub (Aug 16, 2011)

One thing that is still more important than money is a life. Thats why i have guns.... in case shit happens.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 16, 2011)

First off I would rather nothing go on behind our backs. But if you think about it we have it much much better than other countries.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 16, 2011)

Farfenugen said:


> Aside from all the nonsense, grilled cheese is a damn good snack, but I prefer the less ordinary version of processed slices, rather I will use two pieces of rye bread and some pepper jack, crumbled mozarella, a spoonful of velveeta and some chopped celantro, now that is a grilled cheese. Probably the best recipe out there.


Ehh I go with honey wheat bread and kraft single sliced cheese.


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;qSLvcJ4I1mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSLvcJ4I1mw[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 16, 2011)

while it is true we have it better than most other nations when it comes to life in general,however our leadership only looks at the people like they are resources just as they would any other cash cow.Then the people behind our leaders who provide money of stupidly great proportions are the evil pigs who wanna suck the life out of our world.Kinda makes one wish for no more commodity or money,and to survive on nature itself.


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;atxGNYrBftI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atxGNYrBftI[/video]


*diesel15 check this out 

*


----------



## smok3y1 (Aug 18, 2011)

smok3y1 said:


> Pretty much the whole world is controlled by the same people. The Arab uprisings that is happening right now was predicted by a guy in 2003. Basically the reason for it was to get rid of the leaders and put in 'extremist' Muslim leaders who are really on the side of the Illuminati. The media is going to be saying that Israel is surrounded by evil Muslims who want to commit another holocaust and that Israel has to act in self-defense. Israel will have a war with Egypt when the 'Muslim Brotherhood' starts threatening them which shouldn't be too long.


And it starts
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-14573559
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mXMtLmhQ74


----------



## beardo (Aug 19, 2011)

[youtube]yg6Yc6Y9hx0[/youtube]


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 1, 2011)

True Conspiracies, the Illuminatiand One World Government


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> while it is true we have it better than most other nations when it comes to life in general,however our leadership only looks at the people like they are resources just as they would any other cash cow.Then the people behind our leaders who provide money of stupidly great proportions are the evil pigs who wanna suck the life out of our world.Kinda makes one wish for no more commodity or money,and to survive on nature itself.


Be careful, "THEY" might hear you


----------



## Farfenugen (Oct 1, 2011)

most of it (99%) is actual fear mongering bullshit propogated by one or more groups, as well, conspiracy nuts and conmen wanting a quick buck


----------



## STACKB (Oct 1, 2011)

bitch i said i was amazin' , not that im a mason haha


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 3, 2011)

There's many musical artists that openly admit they are in the illuminati, the thing is it's too obvious and I can't tell whether they are actually in the illuminati or just fucking with us. Or maybe they want me to think this way, oh shit.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 3, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> There's many musical artists that openly admit they are in the illuminati, the thing is it's too obvious and I can't tell whether they are actually in the illuminati or just fucking with us. Or maybe they want me to think this way, oh shit.


Who are these artists that admit they are part of this mythical SECRET society?


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 4, 2011)

rick ross(for sure), lil wayne, jay-z, kanye west, and others are some iknow of, but if you listen to some of the things they say, you'll be surprised. they aren't obvious with it. jay-z uses symbols and says certain code words, but hes SUPER secretive. prince use to be with the illuminati, if you watch his old music videos you'll see all those symbols in them.


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 4, 2011)

the fbi snatched me up 1day and showed me the ''plan'' of the illuminati, and let me say, the devil himself wrote it, no doubts about it. if you ever saw it YOU WILL BE CREEPED OUT TO THE POINT OF NIGHTMARES EVERY NIGHT FOR A WEEK!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Who are these artists that admit they are part of this mythical SECRET society?


Kanye west-
http://mediatakeout.com/37747/oh-wooooow-kanye-west-admits-that-he-sold-his-soul-to-the-devil-in-new-freestyle-lyrics-inside.html
Beyonce-
http://www.thedoggstar.com/2010/08/beyonce-admits-a-spirit-comes-into-her/
Rhianna-
http://popculturepastor.com/content/rihanna-admits-being-princess-illuminati-sm
Bob geldof- check this guy out, he openly admits all the time.

Then of course you have bob marley, John Lennon, and micheal Jackson talk and warn us about the illuminati- just you tube each persons name followed by "illuminati interview" and they will tell you everything they know about the illuminati.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 14, 2011)

*What The Fuck.. .*


diesel15 said:


> the fbi snatched me up 1day and showed me the ''plan'' of the illuminati, and let me say, the devil himself wrote it, no doubts about it. if you ever saw it YOU WILL BE CREEPED OUT TO THE POINT OF NIGHTMARES EVERY NIGHT FOR A WEEK!


I had to [go advanced] on such a comment.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 14, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> *What The Fuck.. .*
> 
> 
> I had to [go advanced] on such a comment.




...no shit, 4 days tops.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Kanye west-
> http://mediatakeout.com/37747/oh-wooooow-kanye-west-admits-that-he-sold-his-soul-to-the-devil-in-new-freestyle-lyrics-inside.html
> Beyonce-
> http://www.thedoggstar.com/2010/08/beyonce-admits-a-spirit-comes-into-her/
> ...



Janet Jackson has an interiew talking about the many people involved with his death, and how the Dr. was just a fallguy. You can tell she is scared for her life as well. She talks about how MJ would keep telling her they were going and trying to kill him during his last years. ( the Illuminati kills a celebrities reputation before they terminate. Also multiple headline deaths. U notice how confused the media gets when one person dies and its always like a few famous people are simultaneously being reported as recently passing away). Shock n Awe.

The skin disease he got just by chance occured after his break out album, thriller, and after "they" were giving him many medications for a variety of "ailments." Then, he developed the skin condition which turned a black man white. Any other family members have the condition? NO. His father was EVIL EVIL EVIL. 

It just so happens the most talented, and the breakout time of his career, turns white, is just fuckin retarded to accept. There is an interview where he is almost crying remember how he kept asking his dad why this is happening to him, and he was simply told it runs in the family. It is still a "mystery" to dr.s why he got this condition. There is documented evidence that MTV for a long time REFUSED to air MJ's music before his break out simply because he was black. THIS IS FACT. They only reason they eventually aired his videos was because CBS was going to make this public.

Martin Lawrence was seen on Ventura blvd in LA waving around a gun saying they were trying to kill him, and further admits to no serious mental illness?! Dave chappelle tells us to get tickets to africa cuz shit is going down soon, and that anybody getting into media with high hopes is going to get their heart CRUSHED.

Know many rap songs that sample Jackson 5? Basically none. However, Jay-z with his Jehovah praising anthem I.Z.Z.O. is allowed the rights to sample some jackson 5. In the video he is being driven around in a German automobile with diplomatic flags, and the driver - the person in control - is an obvious jewish dude.

Did one person care for Amy Winehouse? No, she was ugly, had no talent, no soul, a trusting jewish servant, and had a drug problem that the media could abuse to make famous. Going to rehab became the new club-med, to the rich. Harboring a rehab-worthy drug ( big pharma ) addiction became the hipster thing to do.

[youtube]iX-xVN0xERk[/youtube]


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 13, 2012)

EEK! We're all doomed! Well, not really. Not if you actually believe in common sense. No one could give a shit about what I say, but I'll say it again as I have done for many a time... DO NOT BELIEVE IN EVERYTHING YOU SEE OR HEAR ON YOUTUBE, COAST TO COAST OR FROM THAT BUFFOON FEAR MONGER ALEX "ASSHAT" JONES.

Now grilled cheese time.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 21, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Pretty much the whole world is controlled by the same people. The Arab uprisings that is happening right now was predicted by a guy in 2003. Basically the reason for it was to get rid of the leaders and put in 'extremist' Muslim leaders who are really on the side of the Illuminati. The media is going to be saying that Israel is surrounded by evil Muslims who want to commit another holocaust and that Israel has to act in self-defense. Israel will have a war with Egypt when the 'Muslim Brotherhood' starts threatening them which shouldn't be too long.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-16665748
Now thats one step in place for the elite. Once the 'revolutions' are over and they have in place the leaders they want they will start war with Iran. Most likely it will be Iran, Egypt, Russia, China, Pakistan vs USA, Israel, UK, Libya, France, India. A few other countries as-well but not sure. But Israel will come out as the leading country without a doubt. No country will be able to match them.


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Jan 22, 2012)

Pitt Bull- "What im involved with is deeper than the masons baby baby and it aint no secret"

Lil wayne- "I am the hip hop socialist life is such a gamble when i'm all about my poker chips"

Jay Z is clearly a Freemason and one of the ring leaders with Lil Wayne, Kanye, T.I., Dr. Dre, Marshall Mathers, Nicki Minaj, Rhianna, and Lady gaga. They have all signed their souls to the devil and are promoting sex and evil.

Jay z says, "I'm in masons" in Run this town after 1:44 and says, "I bleed blue but i aint a crypt though" in empire state of mind
[video=youtube_share;HkCtIpjMR4M]http://youtu.be/HkCtIpjMR4M?t=1m38s[/video]

Look for songs that talk about the Son/sun, keys, and darkness. I dont have time to keep going. Music is fucked
[video=youtube_share;H1jrMO9iTMw]http://youtu.be/H1jrMO9iTMw[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2012)

These artists are only human though. Doesn't matter if they're being secretive, nothing a bullet from a DE can't solve.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 23, 2012)

"look for songs that talk about the son/sun"

...or, understand that the sun is the material principle of the son *shrugs*

...also could be taken as the intelligence (light) of the universe. Which, to me, looks like the mind and how it directs the body. The will (God) should be in control of these things. The mind isn't the be all end all - I think that's what illuminated people try to say. Maybe this even delves into subconscious, conscious and superconscious as the 'tri-unity' of the son (humans) - symbolized by a triangle.

Just me.


----------



## Don Stoner (Jan 26, 2012)

FilthyFizzle said:


> "I bleed blue but i aint a crypt though" in empire state of mind


im pretty sure jay-z says crip (east coast gangs bloods & crips (crips wear *blue* and bloods wear red)) and that has nothing to do with illuminati. and i think all this lil wayne, jay-z, eminem illuminati shit is just to create publicity and increase music sales

(every time i use the term 'illuminati' i am referreng to an organisation of seriously powerful people, not a load of crap about people selling their souls and worshipping the devil)

with that aside:
I do believe that the world is being run by the rich, on a micro level exploiting societies and using subliminal messages to change the way live our everyday lives (who we vote for, what we buy etc.). i read somewhere that george bush, david cameron etc. are all part of the same family tree (along with king william iv and a few other brittish royalties) and are all catholic, i think it would be naive to think that its all by chance that these same people get elected to rule democratic societies without some form of corruption/'brainwashing'. 
Also, on a macro level, the world bank & imf are seriously corrupt, not opinion, fact. it is clearly the basis of A. Frank's dependancy theory, although never officially stated (i wonder why!?). All african nations that are in heavy debt are because of their loans, and will stay that way for time to come because of the conditions of their loans; having to grow crops that are pretty much worthless and take a lot of water to grow (water is the staple of development, without this resource it is impossible improve life conditions) even though it is a continent that regularly suffers from droughts. also the imf told bolivia they would receive a loan to help them develop if they based their economy on brasil nuts, a few years down the line the market for brasil nuts crashed due to protectionism (i think) and bolivia was left poor and in serious debt. the list of imf & world bank corruption goes on and on and can in no way be coincidental.

i also believe that many terrorist attacks are government orchestrated, the rich keeping the rich rich and the poor poor, there are deeper reasons behind the world trade centre's collapse (maybe to reduce the impact of this recession? keeping the rich rich!). the east being jelous of the western world's freedom is utter bullshit, they choose to live under the guidelines of their religions and dont hate use for smoking weed and drinking alcohol.

real talk: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWh077_Ed3w

the lyrics:
http://www.lyrics007.com/Immortal Technique Lyrics/Cause of Death Lyrics.html

and this guy speaks some truths:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPHHudm0NTY

OPEN YOUR EYES. YOU ARE PROGRAMMED TO BE YOU. YOU ARE TOLD THAT IN CHINA THE NEWS IS CENSORED SO THEY HAVE NO ACCESS TO ANY INFORMATION THAT DISCREDITS THEIR GOVERNMENT, YET THE JOKE IS ON YOU, EVERYDAY YOU'RE EXPOSED TO THE 'FREE PRESS' AND YOU BELIEVE EVERY WORD YOU READ; TELLING YOU THAT YOUR LEADERS ARE HERE TO SUPPORT YOU. THEY ARE JUST PART OF AN ORGANISATION OF RIDICULOUSLY WEALTHY PEOPLE CONTROLLING WORLD EVENTS IN ORDER TO GET RICHER.
(sorry about that little cameo. ^ i got over excited, need to smoke another bowl i think! )


remember
'the rich get richer and the poor dont get a fucking thing.' - 50 Cent.


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree with you on most of that lol thank you for sharing that piece of the puzzle. The "illuminati" is a umbrella if you will, with many different people under it. People of different races, religions, and occupations all sharing one thing, the desire of world power. What I think of when I hear the world "illuminati" is basically the 13 wealthiest/powerful people in the world calling the shots while eating crumpets or whatever uber rich people do. Collecting money I guess.. Then there is the next tier of the 300 wealthiest/powerful citizens of the world. I think thoughts much deeper than this but don't feel like typing all of it lol

Basically the mainstream media, the music industry, the food industry, and the government are attempting to brainwash the entire world all at the same time into thinking.... Something.. Could be many things. Could be getting us to accept stateless socialism or eventually world communism with a splash of oligarchy. Could be that they are getting ready for the antichrist to return and setting the stage which would include a socialist or communist way of life... Who knows. Maybe there isn't anything to worry about and its all just made up..

The thing is I believe that people do sell their souls to the devil, sometimes not knowingly doing so.. Selling ones soul isn't a new thing lol its been around for a while.

I dont really feel like getting into this either soo I'ma go now lol

You dont think that there are any luciferians or satanist in the power holder pyramid? 
It seems to me that many politicians worship lucifer

Just remember good will always overcome


----------



## Don Stoner (Jan 28, 2012)

FilthyFizzle said:


> You dont think that there are any luciferians or satanist in the power holder pyramid?
> It seems to me that many politicians worship lucifer


i'm an atheist 

but i do respect those that are able to have faith in something so monumental without any evidence

(and where i put east coast i meant west)


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 28, 2012)

This is what happens when you give your power away. The rabbit hole is very deep, with many levels to keep even the so-called insiders from knowing the real truth, though it has been getting for over a decade, it was too impossible to believe. But they have become a lot more blatant of late, at least since the debunking of 911. Google Dr Judy Woods

The system (made up of so-called dems/repubs) is actually run by a nonpolitical Cabal, who will use ANY means necessary to advance their One World Govrnment/population reduction agenda (Agenda 21). 

The entire political system is simply a diversion for the masses world-wide. It relies on dumbed down voters, hence the need for a dumbed down education system. If we really knew what was going on we would have marched on washington long ago. 

The only candidate who wants to tackle the main problem behind this fucked up planet begins here: http://www.globaltechled.com/contact.php. Then go here: http://divinecosmos.com/start-here/davids-blog/995-lawsuit-end-tyranny. Additional sources www.veteranstoday.com www.projectcamelot.com


----------



## STACKB (Jan 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> These artists are only human though. Doesn't matter if they're being secretive, nothing a bullet from a DE can't solve.



Or the .357 revolver, i call her the problem solver! aHHa


----------

